# What else did Bicycle companies make in WW2 ?



## Mercian (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi All,

It's been a bit quiet on this forum recently, so I thought I'd try a slightly different topic.

We've seen that both Westfield and Huffman made other items for the War effort in addition to bicycles, as listed below.
















I saw this photo today. This New Departure armour plate is part of a US M5 3 Inch anti tank gun.




Photo: Interencheres

The only other bicycle related maker I can think of producing other WW2 equipment is Colson, with a wheeled litter / stretcher carrier.




Photo Credit: "GOVERNMENT ISSUE" BY HENRI-PAUL ENJAMES p. 229 (via @Craig Johnson )

Does anyone have any other examples of equipment made by traditional bicycle or parts makers?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 23, 2022)

Interesting, a point in history where the bicycle had a 'intersect' with 'real life'


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 23, 2022)

Bendix, for sure


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 26, 2022)

Huffman made mechanics' oil cans... (from my collection)


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm surprised you didn't find Schwinn in your search. Cyclesmithy has numerous photos of the factory. Schwinn made artillery shells, aircraft parts and items like tripods and I'm sure there was more. 






						SCHWINN GOES TO WAR PHOTOGRAPHS – Cycle Smithy
					

SCHWINN GOES TO WAR PHOTOGRAPHS




					www.cyclesmithy.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 28, 2022)

heck,  look at all the companies that produced M1's during WW2.

General Motors, Winchester, Irwin-Pedersen, Underwood Elliot Fisher, National Postal Meter, Quality Hardware Mfg, Corp., International Business Machines, Startproducts, Rock-Ola Mfg, Corp., Commercial Controls Corp.

So many companies shut down production of their items, retooling to help the war effort.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 28, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> heck,  look at all the companies that produced M1's during WW2.
> 
> General Motors, Winchester, Irwin-Pedersen, Underwood Elliot Fisher, National Postal Meter, Quality Hardware Mfg, Corp., International Business Machines, Startproducts, Rock-Ola Mfg, Corp., Commercial Controls Corp.
> 
> So many companies shut down production of their items, retooling to help the war effort.



Hi Piercer.

Yes, the M1 Carbine is an amazing success story of development and cooperation (I-P aside).

The biggest producer was Inland, I think part of GM. I have an early M1A1 with original high wood stock etc. but deactivated, since it is the only legal way to own it here.













Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 29, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi Piercer.
> 
> Yes, the M1 Carbine is an amazing success story of development and cooperation (I-P aside).
> 
> ...



I mean, we can fix that for you if you need. 🙄


----------



## blackcat (Apr 4, 2022)

Hello;
GUIDE LAMP specialized in the production of stamped steel parts, a subsidiary of GENERAL MOTORS, ensured the manufacture of the Submachine gun caliber 45 M3.
Two M3 from my collection:
Top: early prod
Below: late prod








They are both desactived in accordance with the law in force in my country.
Regards;
Serge


----------

